# ?



## Frazier (Sep 14, 2007)

i know this isnt prob in the right subject but.... mabey u guys can help me i dont know if u read my intro but i have this mantis that i thought had just molted but turns out i loooked at it in its cage and it was molting so i was like ok great but when i looked back the stick it was on had follen down on top of it and i took it off of it. it looked fine and turned over but it hasnt got up yet and is laying there not even standing up. so...... what should i do? is it just weak,did it get hurt should i just put it out of its missery, will it get stronger and stand up its looking around and moving just cant stand up? but it looks better than it did a couple of hours ago thanks for the help


----------



## Precious (Sep 15, 2007)

Maybe fine, maybe not. I've had it go both ways. Give it some time, if it recovers you'll probably see much improvement by tomorrow and more and more with time. Good luck!


----------



## Kriss (Sep 15, 2007)

If the mantid fell half way through the molt and had not completely shed its old skin try and replace it back on a purch so it can finish the molt. If you try and do this and the mantid is to weak to attach to the purch then its not looking good.

If it had completly shed its skin and then fell theres a better chance.

Try and put it on a purch again where it can hang and dry its new exoskeloton out.


----------



## asdsdf (Sep 15, 2007)

Yep. Agree with Precious. Needs to be dried. It may be deformed, unforunately, if it was too soft.


----------

